# Bee Hives - for sale- make offer



## Angie (Dec 27, 2005)

I have empty hives for sale. I need to sell them quickly as I am losing my storage space. 7 bottom boards, 10 deep boxes, 4 shallow boxes, inner covers, lids, lots of frames. email me [email protected] or call 740-504-3502 make offer


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Where are you and are they 8 or 10 frames boxes?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Where are you?


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

she lives near Columbus, OH my guess


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The number to call is a cell phone registered in Mt. Vernon, OH.

Martin


----------

